# Just some pipe work i ran last couple days



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Lools good! Whats with all the horizontal bracing on the walls?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Are framing members considered a "secure" means of support?

I ask because I was always required to install a bracket or something to support within 3' of the box.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> Are framing members considered a "secure" means of support?


Not done yet


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> Are framing members considered a "secure" means of support?
> 
> I ask because I was always required to install a bracket or something to support within 3' of the box.


Need to strap some still not done


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Not done yet still gotta strap a little... Horizontal brace is cabinet backing


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Lools good! Whats with all the horizontal bracing on the walls?


Probable for things that will be mounted after sheetrock is up.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry, I was just over analyzing the code there. I was just beginning to think that I had overdone it in the past by installing some kind of brace near the box, but "securely fastened" seemed to be the key phrase in that code article.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

stuiec said:


> LooKs good! Whats with all the horizontal bracing on the walls?


This is wall brackets is for chair railing, or hand railing and backing for cabinets low and high, and for other fixtures of weight that are placed on walls.

PS: don't forget the bubble indicator on the vertical run of conduit, last picture...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice Job Mike.......:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks great! If you work in the xray area, don't stick around while they are hanging the lead sheeting. The guys that were doing it a few years back on the North Bay (Ontario), were always sick.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Nah its a med room and clean utility
... Thanks though for the heads up


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Are framing members considered a "secure" means of support?
> 
> I ask because I was always required to install a bracket or something to support within 3' of the box.


You are confusing terms.... Secured and supported are two different things.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

CADPoint said:


> PS: don't forget the bubble indicator on the vertical run of conduit, last picture...


Are you saying one of his pipes is not level/plumb? It all looks really good to me and I'm sure the sheetrock will be very impressed also..... Using a level while roughing walls is a good way to get reamed out, make it look good not perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

local134gt said:


> Are you saying one of his pipes is not level/plumb? It all looks really good to me and I'm sure the sheetrock will be very impressed also..... Using a level while roughing walls is a good way to get reamed out, make it look good not perfect. :thumbsup:


i think he's saying don't forget the level as in dont leave it there. Look real hard, and you can see a torpedo level still on one of the pipes :thumbsup:


----------



## Turtle3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

*looks good man*

Looks good to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job.. that will be a dying art except in Chicago..


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

GDK 13 said:


> i think he's saying don't forget the level as in dont leave it there. Look real hard, and you can see a torpedo level still on one of the pipes :thumbsup:


It's not a torpedo level, it's the insulation wrapped around the copper pipe where it contacts the horizontal bracing. Look directly above that about 4 feet and you see it again.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice job. Don't forget your torpedo level.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

B W E said:


> It's not a torpedo level, it's the insulation wrapped around the copper pipe where it contacts the horizontal bracing. Look directly above that about 4 feet and you see it again.


damn. I have new contacts in today too..vision is gettin worse!


----------

